# [EVDL] What glue to use for Stainless steel to Fiberglass



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm working on an adjustable headlight mount for my Gizmo and need to attach
an aluminum plate to the front of a fiberglass cup which will then be
mounted in the headlight hole. I'm planning on using four stainless steel
eye-bolts since they will have more for some glue to grab on to. I was going
to use some Devcon High Strength Plastic Steel Epoxy with some microfine
silica to make a putty but then I remembered seeing some Epoxy Metal Filler
at a Napa store as seen on this page:
http://www.napaonline.com/MasterPages/NOLMaster.aspx?PageId=470&LineCode=BK&PartNumber=7652693&Description=Epoxy+Metal+Filler.

Does any one have a suggestion/recommendation? Please look at the phots at
http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com/ to see what I'm talking about. I will not be
able to bolt through the side of the cup to hold these.

Thank you,

-- 
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the first thing you need to know is what resin was used for the
cup? Fiberglass is the reinforcing fiber, but, ther adhesive you use has to
work with the resin. It's probably either polyester ( cheap and marginal
properties) or epoxy ( a little more expensive, but better in all regards).
If it is epoxy, you might try using more of the same epoxy resin as your
adhesive. And, add some filler to thicken it up ( fumed silica or wood
flour, or get some filler at a marine store). Also, abrade the cup first.
If it's polyester, you could look on the Devcon specs to see if says it will
work with polyester.

As far as adhesion to the SS, that might be a problem too. You might just
have to try it. Certainly it would help to clean ( steel wool, or fine
abrasive paper) and degrease the SS first ( acetone or some other solvent)

And, another choice might be a polyurethane-based construction adhesive.
They usually stick to just about anything. You can find some in Home Depot
cheap ( in a caulk-size tube for use in a caulk gun)

Phil Marino



> David Nelson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I'm working on an adjustable headlight mount for my Gizmo and need to
> > attach
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you glue the whole mess together then how will you replace the 
headlight if it burns out? I'd suggest you use some kind of bolt 
through the eye of those bolts you have in the SS plate. It would 
require drilling some holes but you could reinforce the areas with 
glass/resin and then drill and make a flush mount so nothing sticks 
out but you would have a way to replace the bulb later if it was ever 
needed.

Pete





> David Nelson wrote:
> 
> > I'm working on an adjustable headlight mount for my Gizmo and need
> > to attach
> ...


----------

